# Welcome Mark



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just wanted to welcome Mark (04cobratorchred) to SWOAPE. Some of you may know him from GCAS. He recently posted his introduction in the introduction thread if you want to know a bit more about him 

Again, welcome to SWOAPE Mark!


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

welcome


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey Mark, how goes it? Mark breeds some really nice angelfish-among other things!


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the warm welcome Matt and the kind words Wayne. Im really glad i found the site and can't wait to meet everyone at the meeting. Thanks again.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome!

oooh! Angelfish!

What kind?


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

TheLoachGuy said:


> Welcome!
> 
> oooh! Angelfish!
> 
> What kind?


thanks for the welcome loachguy

I have four different pairs. A pair of Koi from the sally boggs line, a pair of blacks from the angelplus line, a silver/half black pair, and a goldmarble pair.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

If the blacks are from angels plus, I'll be interested in 5-6 or more baby black angels if you have em, depending on the price.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Sounds good sent you a PM loachguy


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

PM right back atcha sir!


----------

